

A new Ruby on Rails Tutorial chapter is out: Chapter 11 User microposts - mhartl
http://www.railstutorial.org/chapters/user-microposts#top

======
Arcterex
Thanks for all the hard work mhartl!

~~~
mhartl
You're very welcome!

